
Show HN: Serverless Apps with Node and Claudia.js Book - slobodan_
https://www.manning.com/books/serverless-apps-with-node-and-claudiajs
======
slobodan_
Serverless Apps with Node and Claudia.js walks you through building serverless
apps on AWS using JavaScript. Inside, you'll create a full project designed to
help you understand and apply general serverless design principles and
concepts. Along the way, you'll also discover what Claudia brings to the
table.

